# Just wanted to say hello hoping to be a mummy at 49 years eek!



## Jlolo (Jan 24, 2015)

Just embarking on our first try at IVF with a DE. Very excited but nervous. My Hubby (15 years younger) announced at Christmas that he wanted a child of his own after being against the idea from the day we met 11 years ago. 
I so want to able to give him one despite being terrified at becoming a mum again. I have 2 boys 27 and 24 thought my baby making days were well and truly over.
Well here goes wish me luck


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

LOL!
all the best to you on your beautiful crazy journey, as you have already done this twice already no reason why you wont make a wonderful mother 3 time, you've had a good break in-between!!

Your story is not un-similar to ours, DH and me are the same age (45) and never planned children, never really came in to our plans we were happy with our lives, career and heaps and heaps of travel and then one evening over dinner on holiday he said I think we should do it - big shock ! So we are on this journey and its a whole new world. 

Positive karma your way
X


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Jlolo you GO GIRL !!! I was 50 in December & will have this little one in about 9wks   My DD is almost 2 1/2 I'm not saying it's easy but it certainly isn't hard. I have more energy now & think 50 is the new 30  
Big hugs & lots of luck  
xx


----------



## Jlolo (Jan 24, 2015)

chooshoos said:


> LOL!
> all the best to you on your beautiful crazy journey, as you have already done this twice already no reason why you wont make a wonderful mother 3 time, you've had a good break in-between!!
> 
> Your story is not un-similar to ours, DH and me are the same age (45) and never planned children, never really came in to our plans we were happy with our lives, career and heaps and heaps of travel and then one evening over dinner on holiday he said I think we should do it - big shock ! So we are on this journey and its a whole new world.
> ...


----------



## Jlolo (Jan 24, 2015)

chooshoos said:


> LOL!
> all the best to you on your beautiful crazy journey, as you have already done this twice already no reason why you wont make a wonderful mother 3 time, you've had a good break in-between!!
> 
> Your story is not un-similar to ours, DH and me are the same age (45) and never planned children, never really came in to our plans we were happy with our lives, career and heaps and heaps of travel and then one evening over dinner on holiday he said I think we should do it - big shock ! So we are on this journey and its a whole new world.
> ...


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah it's the toddler that keeps you young   tbh pregnancy has been fine, and I'm loving every minute. I feel a bit sad that this is my last one but incredibly grateful to have my beautiful DD & this little one.
xx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome Jlolo - I had my gorgeous DD 2 days after my 49th birthday.  She's 13 months now xx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

So glad I clicked on this post ladies, you have all put a smile on my face and given me lots of positive energy.

Good luck to you all and enjoy your IVF journey


----------



## Pompey PFC (Nov 24, 2013)

Good luck and age should not deter you - take a look at the over 50's thread and you will see some amazing stories. I am over 50 and expecting twin boys in May!


----------

